# MZ-N707 Type R NET MD Driver



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi i need to find a driver for my mini disc player because for seom reason i installed it and it is listed in hte device manager as USB controller and i keep trying ot update it but it keeps failing saying it can't find the software when the drivers are already installed into the comp cna somebody help?


----------



## logisaid (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi i need to find a driver for my mini disc player because for seom reason i installed it and it is listed in hte device manager as USB controller and i keep trying ot update it but it keeps failing saying it can't find the software when the drivers are already installed into the comp cna somebody help?
and thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Ogata*...
Have you got the CD that came with it? I've got the same minidisc walkman (N707) and the CD has the drivers and SonicStage/OpenMG Jukebox software.

I wouldn't recommend using the Jukebox though, it's very slow and temperamental. RealPlayer has a Sony NetMD plugin that is much quicker and more reliable for transferring files to the minidisc (Open RealPlayer, go to Tools > Add Device, select Sony from the Browse menu, select Sony NetMD)

Note: the RealPlayer plugin needs all the Sony software installed before it will work properly, even if you choose not to use SonicStage/OpenMG.

If you don't have the CD, go to http://esupport.sony.com/perl/model-swu.pl?mdl=MZN707 for software updates and drivers.

*Logisaid*...
What make is your minidisc player?


----------



## Bora (Mar 20, 2006)

koala said:


> *Ogata*...
> Have you got the CD that came with it? I've got the same minidisc walkman (N707) and the CD has the drivers and SonicStage/OpenMG Jukebox software.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using the Jukebox though, it's very slow and temperamental. RealPlayer has a Sony NetMD plugin that is much quicker and more reliable for transferring files to the minidisc (Open RealPlayer, go to Tools > Add Device, select Sony from the Browse menu, select Sony NetMD)
> ...


hi i also have this but i'm not sure how to use it.
it belongs to my dad
and i was wondering if you could record lyk something from the computer to the minidisk?
or a program that can do that?
because he wants to record a Radio dat plays online...
i don't know ><
if i make sense 
but please do help

thank you alot ^^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can use either the Mic or Line-In on the minidisc to record from the Line-Out on your soundcard, and adjust the recording level using the N707's menu button (recvolume).


----------

